# RIDGID R9651 18-Volt Hyper-Lithium 5-Tool Combo Kit Great buy!



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Did Ridgid replace the drill when it went out? Or was it due to damage?

The warranty is one of the reasons I bought the this Ridgid system over 2 years ago. I wanted a hammer drill and an impact gun, this kit included both for about the $100 more then I would have paid for just the hammer drill.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I did not try to send it back too them. Their website states that power tools will ware out and that is not covered. I abused the drill it was my fault so I bit the bullet and bought a new drill


----------

